# Friday Night Virtual Herf with Stig



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Well folks it just so happens that I have about 2 hours to kill before I have to go and pick up the kids from the mall so I thought it would a great idea to pick out a cigar to smoke, post a few pics and enjoy a smoke with the entire jungle. Tonights cigar is going to be a *Sab Cristobal La Punta*. Give me a moment or two to take a few pics and light up and we can begin. Feel free to grab a snoke yourself and share it with me and the entire jungle as well.:tu


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

The cigar has some very nice nutty and leathery notes with a bit of creaminess to it. I'm cutting the foot and lighting.

The first few puffs are medium bodied but not overbearing on the pallet at all, if the rest of the cigar is as good as the first few puffs then I'm in for a treat.

Here's the prelight look.

Shot with KODAK EASYSHARE C643 ZOOM DIGITAL CAMERA at 2008-04-11


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

As you can see, the wrapper is a little veiny but the draw is perfect with just the right amount of white bollowy smoke comming from the cigar for my liking at the moment.


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Good evening. I am smoking a partagas which is very nice.

That's an awesome looking smoke yoU have going there. I have never smoked one of those, so I look forward to your description. Smoke away drummer boy. :tu


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

*NOOOOOOOORM!!!!!!!!!!!*

Where have you been hiding? It's been a while my friend. Too long I think.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Just getting into the second third of the cigar and my feline smoking buddy Pheobe has decided to join me for the herf.









Shot with KODAK EASYSHARE C643 ZOOM DIGITAL CAMERA at 2008-04-11


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

The nuttiness is picking up ever so slightly with just a hint of spice starting to hit the back of my mouth and throat just a bit. For the record I do not inhale. The is an amazing creaminess to this cigar and I would love to bea able to try a fresh rolled La Punta some day.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Wassup, Brother. Is this the place to make fun of Peter? :chk

I'm sitting out here smoking, too. No cat ... just a Lusi and some Guinness. :ss


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Here's a picture of the first inch or so. The burn is incredibly even throughout and has not faltered in the least. The draw has remained absolutely perfect so far and I don't think that I could find anything to complain about with this cigar if I tried. If you haven't smoked a La Punta then I would strongly advise picking one up. This just has a classic Havana taste to it.









Shot with KODAK EASYSHARE C643 ZOOM DIGITAL CAMERA at 2008-04-11


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

The Professor said:


> Wassup, Brother. Is this the place to make fun of Peter? :chk
> 
> I'm sitting out here smoking, too. No cat ... just a Lusi and some Guinness. :ss


Theres always room to make fun of bald guys in here.

How is the Lusi?


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Very nice. Zemekone keeps telling me to smoke a La Punta and I never do ... I may have to rethink that decision-making process. :tu


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

The smell of the smoke from this cigar is almost intoxicating with a smell that is very unique to ISOM's. I am very happy with my choice of smoke tonight.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

stig said:


> Theres always room to make fun of bald guys in here.
> 
> How is the Lusi?


The Lusi is doing well. Not as balanced as the 98s from a cab, but a damn fine smoke. There's something somewhat daunting about the Lusi because of its size; but I'm almost always super pleased by them.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

The Professor said:


> Very nice. Zemekone keeps telling me to smoke a La Punta and I never do ... I may have to rethink that decision-making process. :tu


I would highly reccomend rethinking that one, this is an amazing cigar.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

The Professor said:


> The Lusi is doing well. Not as balanced as the 98s from a cab, but a damn fine smoke. There's something somewhat daunting about the Lusi because of its size; but I'm almost always super pleased by them.


I have yet to smoke one but I know for a fact that I will at least get to taste one real soon.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

stig said:


> I have yet to smoke one but I know for a fact that I will at least get to taste one real soon.


you'll be pleased. :tu


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

How does the La punta stack up against a BBF? BBF is one of my favs.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

stormin said:


> How does the La punta stack up against a BBF? BBF is one of my favs.


I love the BBF and find the profile to a lot like BRC which is one of my favorite, I can honestly say that this can deffinitely compete with either, not better or worse but on par for sure. A little less spice than the Boli's but great all teh same.

Second third is smoking like a champ, I think that I may be seeing a box of these in the not too distant future for me.:ss









Shot with KODAK EASYSHARE C643 ZOOM DIGITAL CAMERA at 2008-04-11


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

This is pretty close in size and shape to the BBF, I was gonna order a box Boli RC's and a Box of PSD4's next week, I may have to rethink this.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Yummy sweet white smoke.









Shot with KODAK EASYSHARE C643 ZOOM DIGITAL CAMERA at 2008-04-11

Into the last third now and the spice is picking up a little more with more nutty and cedar notes starting to come through but at the same time the fullness of the flavor remains very even as does the burn. Pheobe like it too.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

As a complete side track for a moment here, I played a gig a few weeks ago and this girl asked me to sign her stomach. I thought it was cool and wanted to share the picture.









Shot with KODAK EASYSHARE C643 ZOOM DIGITAL CAMERA at 2008-04-11

:tu:tu:tu:tu:tu:tu:tu:tu


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

And since someone made mention of Peter I think that he should join us in spirit.

Shot at 2006-08-04









Shot at 2008-03-21









Shot at 2008-03-21


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Going









Shot with KODAK EASYSHARE C643 ZOOM DIGITAL CAMERA at 2008-04-11


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

The Professor said:


> Wassup, Brother. Is this the place to make fun of Peter? :chk
> 
> I'm sitting out here smoking, too. No cat ... just a Lusi and some Guinness. :ss


You guys will die a slow and painful death.
As for that pic of Matt, I sense a Photoshop Contest on the horizon. 
"Post your best chop of this pic"


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm in trouble.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

stig said:


> I'm in trouble.


Yes you are!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Yes you are!


:r:r:r

How's it going, baldy?


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Gone, thanks for joining.









Shot with KODAK EASYSHARE C643 ZOOM DIGITAL CAMERA at 2008-04-11


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

The Professor said:


> :r:r:r
> 
> How's it going, baldy?


:tg, :sl, and a big :fu


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Tune in next time for a virtual herf with a Monte #3


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

The photos from reponses #'d 2 and 6 had some technical difficulties so I wanted to repost them for your viewing pleasure.
*
The prelight look*









*
Me Enjoying with the feline*


----------

